# Duda.. Como realizo el diseño de protecciones para Tarjeta electronica.



## miguel8819 (Ago 30, 2011)

Cordial saludo

Necesito realizar un sistema de proteccion para mi tarjeta electronica para que esta no se vea afectada por el ruido que produce el carro al ser encendido y cuando esta en movimiento.
Ya tengo un diseño realizado pero me esta presentando muchos inconvenientes hasta el punto que se me a quemado el PIC 18F452. Para  estas aplicaciones es mejor utilizar micro de microchip o son mejores los motor0las???

Por favor alguna ayuda no me caeria nada mal.

adjunto esquema


----------



## bofocastillo (Ago 31, 2011)

miguel8819 dijo:


> Cordial saludo
> 
> Necesito realizar un sistema de proteccion para mi tarjeta electronica para que esta no se vea afectada por el ruido que produce el carro al ser encendido y cuando esta en movimiento.
> Ya tengo un diseño realizado pero me esta presentando muchos inconvenientes hasta el punto que se me a quemado el PIC 18F452. Para  estas aplicaciones es mejor utilizar micro de microchip o son mejores los motor0las???
> ...



¿Qué es lo que se "quema"? ¿alguna entrada?, exactamente ¿cuál es esa afectación que mencionas ocurre al encender o con el auto en movimiento?


----------



## miguel8819 (Ago 31, 2011)

Lo que se esta quemando es el PIC y  debe ser por la entrada de alimentación o la conexión que va al pin C4  y el problema ocurre cuando el auto esta en movimiento.


----------



## retrofit (Ago 31, 2011)

miguel8819 dijo:


> Lo que se esta quemando es el PIC y  debe ser por la entrada de alimentación o la conexión que va al pin C4  y el problema ocurre cuando el auto esta en movimiento.



¿De qué valor es el Zener D9?
Prueba a poner en paralelo con este Zener un Condensador de 100nF.
En fin el problema parece ser que entran picos de tensión por la linea de 12 voltios.

Saludos


----------



## miguel8819 (Ago 31, 2011)

El zener es a 3.6V Voy a probar con el condensador en paralelo  a ver como me va....

thanks...


----------

